
Switching editors is just as hard as switching languages - iamelgringo
http://codeulate.com/?p=12
======
cstejerean
Reminds me of the experience I had trying to learn Emacs. I was never a vi
power user though but I still hated how hard things were in Emacs compared to
something like TextMate. I really liked the idea of being able to start using
something right away and mouse around looking for menus at first and become a
power user later. First time I started emacs I couldn't even figure out how to
exit it.

------
iowahansen
My advice: be an atheist when it comes to your tool selection. Use the tools
that get a specific job done the fastest.

Anecdotal evidence: back in 1998 I insisted of doing websites in Vi and
Photoshop. Refreshing a graphic layout would take me an hour, slicing
pictures, measuring pixels and editing the corresponding HTML. Along came a
demonstration of Macromedia's Fireworks and Dreamweaver where the guy on stage
did the same thing in under 5 minutes. While the generated HTML wasn't as
"pure" as my hand edited code it was close enough to realize that I was
wasting major time with my existing method.

Never looked back being an tool atheist...

------
pius
I'd qualify that. Switching editors _should_ be as hard as switching
languages. If not, your editor eith isn't powerful enough or you aren't using
it right.

~~~
BrandonM
That's a good insight, especially when you consider that it was the concluding
paragraph of the article:

 _Before I wrap up, I’d like to point out that if the title of this post
sounds suspect to you, consider it a huge red flag. If the thought of
switching editors doesn’t fill you with quite a bit of dread, what you’re
using now is almost certainly underpowered, and you definitely haven’t
customized it enough. If this is you, take a look at one of the editors I’ve
been discussing here, and take the time to learn it–I promise it’s worth the
trouble. Just, uh…choose carefully._

~~~
pius
Love the snark!

~~~
BrandonM
I'm sorry, my reply was really uncalled for. It's just that I always find it
funny when someone echoes an idea almost exactly that they seemingly missed in
the article. I think it's part of my assumption that the people on Hacker News
actually read through an article before voting or commenting on it, but that
could be changing (or I could just be wrong).

